# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  SW Asian Swords - ID

## Jim Hauff

I just joined up and glad to have found this site.  Over the past bunch of years, I have occasionally picked-up some, what I thought, were interesting blades.  I have been able to do some research and have tentatively IDed some.  If you folks would indulge me, I would appreciate any help in positively IDing some of these pieces and possibly getting a valuation.
First one:  probably an Azeri, 19th Cent. - grip panels appear to be dense bone, don't think they're ivory; maker's mark stamped into blade:
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/81...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/81...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/81...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
full tang, note that the tang is sandwiched between layers of brass then copper then the grip panels.
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/81...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/81...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
no scabbard available
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/81...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg

----------

